# Superdrol = loss of libido



## rgprestige15 (Aug 18, 2010)

Hey guys, so I ran a SD cycle about 3 weeks ago at 10/20/30 mg per day for 3 weeks. I took all the support supplements recommended and had nolva and clomid on hand for PCT along with some tribulus and a 60x0 clone. Now for the first week of PCT my sex drive was non existing. This was really freaking me out, so I changed to taking clomid only b/c I had read about libido issues from nolvadex. Now it might have been placebo, but I thought I felt my sex drive coming back, but now I am almost finished with my 3 weeks of clomid and I feel like its really low again .  This crap is starting to frustrate me in bed and make me wish I had never touched superdrol. Getting it up is more difficult and finishing during sex seems to be an uphill battle.  Does anyone have experience with these symptoms? How long will this last and what can I do about it?

I am telling myself that I probably need a month or so to bounce back completely. Anyone think this may be the case?


----------



## superted (Aug 18, 2010)

yes you will be fine it varies case by case

get yourself some sustain alpha

that shit will help ur libido and is always part of my PCT that and a natty test booster, i like Activate X Treme


----------



## MDR (Aug 18, 2010)

rgprestige15 said:


> Hey guys, so I ran a SD cycle about 3 weeks ago at 10/20/30 mg per day for 3 weeks. I took all the support supplements recommended and had nolva and clomid on hand for PCT along with some tribulus and a 60x0 clone. Now for the first week of PCT my sex drive was non existing. This was really freaking me out, so I changed to taking clomid only b/c I had read about libido issues from nolvadex. Now it might have been placebo, but I thought I felt my sex drive coming back, but now I am almost finished with my 3 weeks of clomid and I feel like its really low again .  This crap is starting to frustrate me in bed and make me wish I had never touched superdrol. Getting it up is more difficult and finishing during sex seems to be an uphill battle.  Does anyone have experience with these symptoms? How long will this last and what can I do about it?
> 
> I am telling myself that I probably need a month or so to bounce back completely. Anyone think this may be the case?



SD is a full-blown steroid, and very strong.  It can shut you down very hard, and has a lot of sides.  You made the right decision going with Clomid for PCT.  Hopefully things will turn around for you in the next few weeks.  I'm not a fan of oral-only cycles.


----------



## jbryand101b (Aug 18, 2010)

no libido sucks.


----------



## MDR (Aug 18, 2010)

jbryand101b said:


> no libido sucks.



No doubt there.


----------



## superted (Aug 18, 2010)

jbryand101b said:


> no libido sucks.



Could be a good opportunity to go to the doc and complain of low libido/lethargy and get urself on TRT he not gonna know pituitary gland grind to a halt coz of the superdrol.  Total test will come back very low confirming your suspicions that you need to be on TRT. Just don't use if prescribed, continue PCT as normal and stock up on ur WAtson pharma test Cyp, assuming u have insurance

Every cloud has a silver lining


----------



## unclem (Aug 18, 2010)

rgprestige15 said:


> Hey guys, so I ran a SD cycle about 3 weeks ago at 10/20/30 mg per day for 3 weeks. I took all the support supplements recommended and had nolva and clomid on hand for PCT along with some tribulus and a 60x0 clone. Now for the first week of PCT my sex drive was non existing. This was really freaking me out, so I changed to taking clomid only b/c I had read about libido issues from nolvadex. Now it might have been placebo, but I thought I felt my sex drive coming back, but now I am almost finished with my 3 weeks of clomid and I feel like its really low again . This crap is starting to frustrate me in bed and make me wish I had never touched superdrol. Getting it up is more difficult and finishing during sex seems to be an uphill battle. Does anyone have experience with these symptoms? How long will this last and what can I do about it?
> 
> I am telling myself that I probably need a month or so to bounce back completely. Anyone think this may be the case?


 
 pm mrbtb about " ph" hes great at knowing that superdrol stuff and its effects.


----------



## rgprestige15 (Aug 19, 2010)

unclem said:


> pm mrbtb about " ph" hes great at knowing that superdrol stuff and its effects.




tried to pm him, said user can not be found. Anywho, last night I had two successful runs with my girl so this eases my mind. It was still an uphill battle but victory was mine


----------



## jbryand101b (Aug 20, 2010)

get a bottle of hcgenerate. run it at 6-10 caps each day. this should fix your libido.


----------



## rgprestige15 (Aug 21, 2010)

First off, I am starting to think that a lot of this is in my head. If i start thinking about a failed attempt, I trip myself out and nothing works properly haha. 




superted said:


> Could be a good opportunity to go to the doc and  complain of low libido/lethargy and get urself on TRT he not gonna know  pituitary gland grind to a halt coz of the superdrol.  Total test will  come back very low confirming your suspicions that you need to be on  TRT. Just don't use if prescribed, continue PCT as normal and stock up  on ur WAtson pharma test Cyp, assuming u have insurance
> 
> Every cloud has a silver lining




Yea, I can see this working perfectly... picture this: abnormally buff guy walks into docs office and says I have no libido. The docs first reply (if he isnt half a 'tard to begin with) would probably be something along the lines of, "have you ever taken any type of anabolic steroid"? My reply would be.... "ummmmmmmmm no, I just look like a spartan soldier from the movie 300 naturally"  My buddies old man just got an rx for test E. Needless to say he won't share it.


----------



## superted (Aug 21, 2010)

rgprestige15 said:


> First off, I am starting to think that a lot of this is in my head. If i start thinking about a failed attempt, I trip myself out and nothing works properly haha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



worked for me a 3 of my friends so far



Infact i have a whole thread on the subject over at AM but you do what u thinks best


----------



## unclem (Aug 21, 2010)

rgprestige15 said:


> tried to pm him, said user can not be found. Anywho, last night I had two successful runs with my girl so this eases my mind. It was still an uphill battle but victory was mine


 
 i had the same troulbles and went to dr he gave me fucked up answer so dg806 got me in the right track, iam just waiting for my stuff to come now.


----------



## superted (Aug 21, 2010)

I made it sound to simple

I'll find thread and write the method down over here 

It's full proof unless you doctor is backward in which fad get a different doctor. Your doctor is there to serve your well-being not the reverse


----------



## unclem (Aug 21, 2010)

^^^no ted i got superdrol from a site but i got alot of info on how to use it from mrbtb. but i should of stated my dx was high prolactin and my dr gave me a fucked up answer. so i got the dx from dg806 about wat to do thats wat i meant. so nevermind my mind isnt firing right but dg806 is very, very smart but i dont want to give nothing out wat was said as he didnt agree to it so i wont. sorry for screw up OP, shouldnt of said nothing. but mrbtb would no. hes on here. and as a nurse i have to take the dr the hospital gives me as its free.


----------



## blergs. (Aug 22, 2010)

I always rec test base even if it sonly 200mg ew.
but for pct nolva and clom only help time will be what brings it back.
ut i DO rec HCGenerate from NTBM, i knwo a bunch that have used it and i got soem myself.
helps out nicly. 
also grabbing some yohimbine would help with the old poll for times of well you know....


----------



## Silver Back (Aug 23, 2010)

jbryand101b said:


> get a bottle of hcgenerate. run it at 6-10 caps each day. this should fix your libido.


 
HCGen is legit as fuck 

OP, you should have ran a low dose of test at least. I fucked around with DS/PH solo prior to pinning, but never again. A low dose of test would have kept your libido intact and helped to solidify your gains. Plenty of good sources on here to get it from too


----------



## Aamir (Aug 24, 2010)

I was wondering if supedrol was still available?


----------



## Silver Back (Aug 24, 2010)

Aamir said:


> I was wondering if supedrol was still available?


 
Google "Beastdrol" by mrsupps.


----------



## rgprestige15 (Aug 24, 2010)

Libido is pretty much back guys. This took about a month. Will probably never take superdrol again. It was readily available and cheap and Ive kept about 7lbs of muscle after PCT. Not horrible but half of my weight gain was water weight. Lifts have stayed about the same.


----------



## M-Rods (Aug 25, 2010)

jbryand101b said:


> get a bottle of hcgenerate. run it at 6-10 caps each day. this should fix your libido.


 
I had good results from this, i ran 5 each night, hardons were back in 3 days, after a week i felt pretty normal and horny again


----------

